# EAA Witness



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Picked this up yesterday. Posting it here due to no EAA Thread.

When I purchased this gun off of Buds site I was going by this picture thinking I was getting this bright Stainless.










Instead I got what the EEA calls their WONDER FINISH. Ruger calls it Low-Glare Stainless. At first I thought Buds made a mistake. I did not know that it was stated in the ad for the pistol and I can't begin to tell you how much I love this finish. I was so excite when I took it out of the box.


















This has to be the most accurate gun I ever had coming out of the boxes. Its weight is 33oz without the 18 round magazine. It was a little heavy at first until I saw myself hitting center from 30 ft away. I could not believe how accurate I was with this gun and my son was much better. Most of you know it takes me awhile to get good with a gun.

It is one of the easier guns I have to field strip. I can not understand why they are so low priced. The only problem I have is when I empty it the slide doesn't stay open but it does for my son. I've had this happen with other new guns and most of the time it's the magazine or it just needs break in. I can find anywhere a 18 round mag for it. I have found the 16 round for the Witness and hope it works with mine.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

My Witness 10MM goes into slide lock when the magazine is empty. You may want to check your mags?? I have to say, for as cheap as they are, they seem to be pretty decent. I have noticed that my slide is wearing (little pieces missing out of it) where it locks. It is a heavier handgun, but that does help to absorb some of the recoil in the 10MM.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

WOW this is a small world, I just got a PM about this very gun and read about it here http://www.handgunreview.com/make.asp?make=EAA And yse it is a very beautiful color.

Cheers
Ron


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

My friend has the 10mm full size also in Wonder Finish. It's a great gun! Shoots everytime, cheap to buy, 14 rds. in the mag., and we are wondering when the Wonder Finish will ever wear! It looks as good as new and he has had it over a year. Pretty good investment.:smt023


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

The magazines I got with my Witness would only hold 10 rounds. (I bought it circa 2000) A friend of mine and I were "tinkering" one day, made some modifications to the carrier and they now hold 14.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Thor said:


> The magazines I got with my Witness would only hold 10 rounds. (I bought it circa 2000) A friend of mine and I were "tinkering" one day, made some modifications to the carrier and they now hold 14.


I think you got the California spec. If it is a full size, the 16 rd mag will work. A good place for mags http://www.cdnninvestments.com/higcapfacor.html


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I have zero experience with the gun, but, from my humble observation, if the slide-lock problem happens only to you and NOT to your son, maybe you're resting your thumb on the slide release lever?? 

(If that's already been mentioned or ruled out, my apologies...I've had a few brews tonight and didn't see it! Hehe!)


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

KingAirDriver said:


> I have zero experience with the gun, but, from my humble observation, if the slide-lock problem happens only to you and NOT to your son, maybe you're resting your thumb on the slide release lever??
> 
> (If that's already been mentioned or ruled out, my apologies...I've had a few brews tonight and didn't see it! Hehe!)


I was just talking to my son and he said the same thing, I bet your right on this one. Next time I go to the range I'll take note of it.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Dang, that does look nicer than in the stock photos online. I've been considering the witness 10 mm as my next handgun purchase. I did not know, however, that EAA was located just twenty short miles up I-95 in Rockledge. Not too far from Kel-Tec.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Dreadnought said:


> Dang, that does look nicer than in the stock photos online. I've been considering the witness 10 mm as my next handgun purchase. I did not know, however, that EAA was located just twenty short miles up I-95 in Rockledge. Not too far from Kel-Tec.


With the 10mm I would suggest going with all steel. They do make the gun in polymer and I love my polymer guns but I'm glad I went all steel with the witness. The item number on the 10mm is EA10WONDER 2005

If you don't like it I'll buy it from you all you have to do is find Planet Zeon.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Darn you guys. I've gone years without giving these Tanfoglios a second glance, and in the last two days people are posting all over various forums about them. I might have to put one on my short list just to say I own a 10mm.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I think you got the California spec. If it is a full size, the 16 rd mag will work. A good place for mags http://www.cdnninvestments.com/higcapfacor.html


Glad to hear there is a 16 rd. mag. Original mags from Tanfoglio(sp?) are 14 rd. in 10 mm. My friend will be happy to know there is now a 16 rd. Are they original equip. or after market manufacture?


----------



## doncameron (May 13, 2007)

I've got a .45 acp witness and love it.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Glad to hear there is a 16 rd. mag. Original mags from Tanfoglio(sp?) are 14 rd. in 10 mm. My friend will be happy to know there is now a 16 rd. Are they original equip. or after market manufacture?


They should state if they are factory or not


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> They should state if they are factory or not


When I went to the CDNN website link it said they were 15 rd. (for 10mm) but it did state they were factory..............sooooo who knows :smt033


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

I just ordered my Full size Witness .45 Wonderfinish today. I can't wait.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

SAS MAYHEM said:


> I just ordered my Full size Witness .45 Wonderfinish today. I can't wait.


Great news can't wait to see what you think of it. My next one will be the 45 also but I might go with the polymer, I'm hoping to run across this guy who shoots one at my range to try it first but I think I'll be better off with all steel.. Did you go with the all steel?


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> Great news can't wait to see what you think of it. My next one will be the 45 also but I might go with the polymer, I'm hoping to run across this guy who shoots one at my range to try it first but I think I'll be better off with all steel.. Did you go with the all steel?


Yes I sure did. Also are you going to use it as a CCW to? Or do you think it's to big?

Cheers


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

SAS MAYHEM said:


> Yes I sure did. Also are you going to use it as a CCW to? Or do you think it's to big?
> 
> Cheers


Way to big and heavy for that. I live in Texas and it's hot. It's one of my favorite range guns now and now that I have one I'm finding more people with them. Met a guy today shooting a witness 45 that was 14 years old and he uses it for his ccw.


----------



## doncameron (May 13, 2007)

To big and heavy in the summer, to hot to wear a coat.
S&W J frame or VZOR-70 in the summer.
sometimes a Llama .380.
Winter time, WITNESS! .45 all steel with wonder finish.
going to get another barrel and mag to change to .40


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Just got mine yesterday, very solid feel to it. I can't wait ti fire her. I hope this weekend. Very nice feel.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

My Witness 10MM (Wonder Finish) was my first carry gun. I still carry it upon occasion. The only thing that slows me down from full time carry is that the ammo is significantly more expensive than 40 S&W or 45ACP and a little tougher to find. I like to practice with the ammo I carry. The size and weight don't bother me much, but I'm 6'4" and 240-250.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

what kind of reliability do the 10mm versions have? i think i need one, they sound like a perfect solution for an out-in-the-woods gun. good pricing too.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Now look....................damn it! :smt076If you guys keep talkin' like this it's gonna' cost me money! My shooting friend has one that works great but you have to clean it some after 50 or so continuous rounds. It's gonna' be my next handgun, for sure. What tha' hell................it's only money. :smt082:smt082


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i'm in the same boat. i wasn't interested in them at all awhile back, but now that i've taken a better look, they are sounding pretty good. i kinda want to get a 10mm full sized steel model, and then a 9mm conversion kit for it too. that would make it much easier on the wallet to plink and practice with, but still allow me the power of the 10mm. all for a price that is cheaper than another sig......hmmm


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Now look....................damn it! :smt076If you guys keep talkin' like this it's gonna' cost me money! My shooting friend has one that works great but you have to clean it some after 50 or so continuous rounds. It's gonna' be my next handgun, for sure. What tha' hell................it's only money. :smt082:smt082


Hey Charlie what do you mean when you said you have to clean them after 50 rounds. We shot ours (9mm) over 300 rounds without one mishap. What makes these guns so accurate? For me it might be that it's steel and not plastic. My 1911's were accurate right out of the box and the rest of my auto's are plastic except for a couple of them that don't compare to the witness. I think I need to get the 45 just so I have something to talk about. Dam that's the best reason yet I have for getting another firearm but still don't think the misses will buy it so I shall hide it. Now that sounds good.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I'm really lazy when it comes to cleaning my guns. My Witness 10MM has had ZERO problems, even with my lack of care. I just throw a little lube on it now and again and it's just fine. I generally average 500 rounds before I give my guns a good cleaning. I think my H&K USP Tactical is probably the most finicky as far as cleanliness, but even then, it ain't that bad. Actually, my DE in .357 is the most finicky as far as cleanliness.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Hey Charlie what do you mean when you said you have to clean them after 50 rounds. We shot ours (9mm) over 300 rounds without one mishap. What makes these guns so accurate? For me it might be that it's steel and not plastic. My 1911's were accurate right out of the box and the rest of my auto's are plastic except for a couple of them that don't compare to the witness. I think I need to get the 45 just so I have something to talk about. Dam that's the best reason yet I have for getting another firearm but still don't think the misses will buy it so I shall hide it. Now that sounds good.


He told me he would have an occassional failure to go to full battery (he had to bump the back of the slide) after 50 rds. or so. He only did this once during a 100 rd. + outing so I wouldn't consider that a problem. I'm still getting one next. I love shooting his.:mrgreen:


----------



## mikemck (Jun 5, 2007)

How big is the grip on the full size?
I have pretty small hands, and was thinking of buying that very gun from Buds, in 9mm.

How does the grip size & trigger reach compare to a standard CZ 75b ?

TIA


----------

